# guinea pig toe nails eaten



## squeaker (Nov 29, 2010)

Sadly one of my elderly guinea pigs died last night. I have 12 living together. Some years ago i witnessed this happening in a group situation after one had died... the other guinea pigs ate her toe nails off and a bit of her toe. 

Very sad to lose her.

Anyone else seen this behaviour after a guinea pig has died?


----------

